# If you pull an egg sac too early..



## Jonathan Rice (Mar 13, 2007)

If you pull an egg sac too early, it's not a total loss.

This is not a question, more of a testimonial. Approx. 21 days after my female A. seemanni made her egg sac, I pulled it for fear she'd eat it. The rule of thumb (according to many) is leave it with her for 30 days then you can seperate it from her. Anyway, I prematurely seperated the sac from the female, opened the sac and gently poured the eggs in a hammock (see article). There the eggs stayed, doing nothing. I kept the eggs very humid at an average temp. of 77 degrees. After a week or so, they molted into eggs with legs. Now, just a week or so and I'll seperate them.

In conclusion, if you pull an egg sac too early, it's not the end of the world. As long as the eggs are cream colored, you should be fine. Keep the eggs in a hammock style container (read article) with high humidity to prevent the eggs from drying up and keep the temperature somewhat high. (75-80).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnocat (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I have an A. seemani that I think is gravid. This is my first breeding attempt so it's pretty exciting for me. I'm going to try to leave the sack in for as long as I can but it's good to know the eggs will be ok if I take it out early.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am going through this right now. i actually kept the sac with mom for an extra week and no eggs with legs. I have actually lost about 40 eggs to dehydration, wasn't keeping the humdity up high enough i guess. they are starting to form little legs right now.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats very good to hear! Congrats! I have that in my future now as well...........


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 13, 2007)

Why is convenient to open the sac and take the eggs out instead of incubate the whole eggsack? (sorry if the question is silly)


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 14, 2007)

Well one reason is you can monitor the eggs easier. Two, it makes it so if you dont have the time to rotate the sac the eggs dont stick together as easy. And lastly you can evenly provide heat and humidity.


----------

